# Wuxi!



## jlobkowicz (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone on here from or living in Wuxi?
I have taken a job there and will be moving there in late September - I'd love to meet up with some others who know the city.

-Josh


----------



## tmp (Jul 27, 2012)

*Wuxi bound?*



jlobkowicz said:


> Anyone on here from or living in Wuxi?
> I have taken a job there and will be moving there in late September - I'd love to meet up with some others who know the city.
> 
> -Josh


Hello Josh! 

I am considering a job in the city as well. I would like to get to know as many people who are moving to/from, or already residing in this city as well.


----------



## jlobkowicz (Jun 10, 2012)

*Neat...*

Nice to "meet" you tmp. Though I think I already sent you a PM on another forum - WuxiLife - that place has seemed more active than this one to me.


----------

